# Pomade / matte wax for Thin Hair



## sugersoul (Aug 18, 2005)

i have thin, long hair and i am looking for a pomade/matte wax to define my layers or brush back my jaw-length layers away from my face. 

is there any thing out there that won't weigh my hair down, but give me control and definition?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 18, 2005)

ISO's Surfer Sexwax is pretty cool stuff... but it is quite 'pasty' - so you'd only use a tiny bit on your fingertips to do your whole look... and of course... my fav. brand... SexyHair Concepts




They have zblade which is pretty neat... and a lot of the styling products for the shortsexy line have a lot of waxes/pomades that you can try... here's a pic of zblade...










Since it's hard to read, the box says:


Controls like a wax with the ease of a foam dispenser 
Delivers a medium hold, and never weighs hair down 
Gives hair that untamed, wild look with extra dimention and texture 
Use on wet hair or dry hair


----------



## absmile (Aug 28, 2005)

Duwop hand to hair is nice.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm looking for a good pomade/wax too... Any you can get at drugstores? Got2b any good? I was going to buy those.

or Physique Precision Wax?





My hair is up to my shoulder, it's layered too and it's not thick it's pretty thin in fact.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bebexkhmergrl* I'm looking for a good pomade/wax too... Any you can get at drugstores? Got2b any good? I was going to buy those. 
or Physique Precision Wax?





My hair is up to my shoulder, it's layered too and it's not thick it's pretty thin in fact.

Physique is pretty good... the Got2B - has a pomade out called 'playful' that works nicely. You just have to remember to only use a little bit if your hair is fine - or else it'll be weighed down &amp; look dirty.


----------



## peekaboo (Aug 28, 2005)

I like Got2be Playful-kind of smells like vanilla frosting and works pretty well. My fav is Short Sexy Hair pomade (the white pomade) and I will also use KMS Hair play.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* I like Got2be Playful-kind of smells like vanilla frosting and works pretty well. My fav is Short Sexy Hair pomade (the white pomade) and I will also use KMS Hair play. lol.



I know it does! I like how it's creme and it feels nice and whipped.That makes my hair smell like a cake.=) I like it.

I have another question. Is wax any good for wilder styles. like I wanna make a few spikes on my hair.





I was going to try that Got2b hair putty stuff but I don't know if it will make my hair stay how I want it.

so what kind of wax is good?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bebexkhmergrl* lol.



I know it does! I like how it's creme and it feels nice and whipped.That makes my hair smell like a cake.=) I like it.

I have another question. Is wax any good for wilder styles. like I wanna make a few spikes on my hair.





I was going to try that Got2b hair putty stuff but I don't know if it will make my hair stay how I want it.

so what kind of wax is good?

I would try the shortsexy products for that - they have so many putty, waxes and gels for that type of style... I used to use them all the time on people - and my ex boyfriends... lol


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks. so where can I get those products? do they sell in stores or salons? or online?


----------



## peekaboo (Oct 11, 2005)

I buy my products at Trade Secrets and at the salon in Canada. If you go to Sexy Hair Concepts site www.sexyhairconcepts.com (it is a flash site) you can learn about the products and there is a "where to find" area where you can enter your zip code and find salons. There are alot of online retailers..just doing a quick search turned up alot, but I have never ordered any products online being that I am outside the US. Another product that my bf used to use was Got2be glued-spiking glue..it had pretty good "spiking' hold. Another as well is Garniers Fructis Surf Wax-for a matte look.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 11, 2005)

You can also find SexyHair at Ulta - if you have one near you ...


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

